# بالفيديو صحوة الشعب المصري أخيراً لخطر الأرهاب السلفي فى مصر والذي يهدد أمنها



## besm alslib (26 مارس 2011)

*بالفيديو مش هاتصدق عينيك مازال الامل فى مصر موجود وبداية صحوة الشعب المصري أخيراً لخطر الأرهاب السلفي فى مصر والذي يهدد أمنها .













سكان سموحة الابطال بالاسكندري يقبضون على ارهابيين سلفيين كان معهم اسلحة وبعض انواع المتفجرات لتفجير مديرية الامن مثل امن الدولة



[YOUTUBE]Qxg6319R5UY&feature[/YOUTUBE]





منقول من موقع الحق والضلال​*


----------



## ميرنا (26 مارس 2011)

خبر حلو خالص بجد


----------



## BITAR (26 مارس 2011)

*الخطر السلفى قادم قادم*
*لا*
*محاله*
*لك الله يامصر*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 مارس 2011)

شكرا جدااا
خبر
 مفرح جميل جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## SALVATION (27 مارس 2011)

_منطقة سموحة منطقة راقية ويقابلها منطقة من اصعب المناطق التى تحوى كثير من هذا النوع وهى خلف المطار_
_شكراا للخبر والفيديو_​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 مارس 2011)

*
شئ يدعو للتفاؤل حقا..خاصة ان الحادثه وقعت في الاسكندريه حيث التطرف يرتع بلا رادع و وسط ترحيب من اهالي الاسكندريه المسلمين
لكن الملاحظ ان الفيديو ملئ بالشتائم..وهذا يدعو للحسرة علي ما الت اليه  اخلاقنا كشعب
الا يستطيع الشعب المصرى التعبير عن سخطه دون سباب و بذاءه في الالفاظ؟؟؟​*


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (27 مارس 2011)

ربنا يسترها ويرحمنا


----------



## انجي حنا (27 مارس 2011)

30::17_1_34[1]:*لسة فى امل*


----------



## تيمون (27 مارس 2011)

اسكندريه اصبحت مدينه شيكاغو الامريكيه ... نسمع ليل ونهار طلقات واسلحه ..

ربنا يرحمنا 

والله انا الى مضايقنى الاطفال فى المدارس ..

اووووف


----------



## تيمون (27 مارس 2011)

شكر على الخبر اخى الفاضل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 مارس 2011)

*رجاله بجد اهل سموحه
وعجبني الناس وهي بتشتم الارهابيين دول
خصوصا الشيخ ابو طاقيه 
ربنا يرحمنا منهم​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2011)

*الغريبه انه  امبارح على بعض القنوات الفضائيه المتحدث الاعلامى باسم السلفيين بيقول انهم  انقذوا احدى الكنائس فى الاسكندريه من بعض المخربين !!!
ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## monmooon (29 مارس 2011)

*لاول مرة احس انه فيه شويه امل في مصر 
عموماً كله للخييييييييييييييير 
ربنا يباركك علي الفيديو 
وربنا يرحم مصر وشعبها ​*


----------



## نصر 29 (29 مارس 2011)

دول مش سلفيين اصلا .. مش كل واحد ليه ليحه طويله يبقى سلفى السلفى مستحيل يمسك سلاح ولا يعمل الافعال دى . 

بس المشكله ان فى ناس كتير ميعرفوش يفرقوا بين الجماعات الاسلاميه وبعضها .. الشباب اللى فى الفديو دول تكفير وهجره .. وعندهم المسلم زى غير المسلم مفيش فرق 

ومش بيصلوا فى المساجد لانهم بيعتبروا المسلمين اللى فيها كفره .. حتى واحد منهم مكفرنى انا شخصيا وهو بيزورنى .

فمش كل واحد لحيته طويله يبقى سلفى


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> دول مش سلفيين اصلا .. مش كل واحد ليه ليحه طويله يبقى سلفى السلفى مستحيل يمسك سلاح ولا يعمل الافعال دى .
> 
> بس المشكله ان فى ناس كتير ميعرفوش يفرقوا بين الجماعات الاسلاميه وبعضها .. الشباب اللى فى الفديو دول تكفير وهجره .. وعندهم المسلم زى غير المسلم مفيش فرق
> 
> ...



*معلشى يا نصر سامحنى احنا  كاقباط مش هتفرق معانا كتير المسميات
سلفى ولا اخوان ولا حتى تكفير وهجره
هو بالنسبه لنا تهديد ومش فارق من مين
انا قعدت بنتى من المدرسه من اول النهارده
وليا صاحبات كتير مش هيروحوا شغلهم 
تفتكر بقى هيفرق كتير معانا مين فى دول اللى مهددنا ؟؟
مين فى دول اللى هيخطفننا ولا هيرشنا بمية النار 
صدقنى مش فارقه *


----------



## نصر 29 (29 مارس 2011)

وحتى بعيد عن المسميات يا دونا المجرم يتحاسب وياخد على دماغه الموضوع مش حكايه صعبه اوى ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> وحتى بعيد عن المسميات يا دونا المجرم يتحاسب وياخد على دماغه الموضوع مش حكايه صعبه اوى ..



*والمجرم ده هنحدده ازاى يا نصر؟؟ والتهديد جاى من شيوخ واساتذة جامعه وقنوات فضائيه ومواقع وصحف  ومنظمات حقوقيه وووو
المجرم مش شخص ولا حتى اشخاص
المجرم هنا فكر مريض ومنتشر 
الشحن اللى هيخلق من انسان بسيط جاهل مجرم هيقتل وهيخطف بدون وعى 
المسكين ده لما هيمسكوا ودانه ويقولوله الحق النصارى خطفوا المسلمات الجدد 
هيعمل ايه غير انه ياخد شوية مية نار ويرشهم على اى بنت مسيحيه تعدى من قدامه
انهى مجرم بقى تقصده ؟؟*


----------



## نصر 29 (30 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *والمجرم ده هنحدده ازاى يا نصر؟؟ والتهديد جاى من شيوخ واساتذة جامعه وقنوات فضائيه ومواقع وصحف  ومنظمات حقوقيه وووو
> المجرم مش شخص ولا حتى اشخاص
> المجرم هنا فكر مريض ومنتشر
> الشحن اللى هيخلق من انسان بسيط جاهل مجرم هيقتل وهيخطف بدون وعى
> ...



اخشى ان يكون المجرم اللى بتتكلمى عنه هو الاسلام نفسه
فكلامك واضح يا اختى دونا بس عارفه ده هايقحمنا فى مشكله كبيره .. وهى ان كل واحد مربى دقنه عمل جريمه اصبح كل المللتحيين مجرمين او كل المسلمين كذلك بالرغم ان حليق اللحيه وجميع دول العالم التى تدين بغير الاسلام كل يوم بيعمل جرائم او فيها جرائم بس محدش قال ان منهج الحلقاء فاسد او الفكر المعتنق فيها فاسد او هو المشكله .. مش شرط الدين المغاير للدين الاسامى لأن هناك نقطه لازم لا نغفلها . 

وهى ان الفكر الاسلامى هو مكان الفكر الشيوعى والعلمانى فى الدول الاسلاميه او انا اتحدث عن ما هو قادم .. فى مجموعه من الناس انتهجت اعلمانيه كفكر وكمنهج حياه ولكن هنا اتخذنا الدين كفكر ومنهج حياه ... انا ارى ان محاولة التضييق على فكره ما قبل ان تأخذ فرصتها وتشرح نفسها كما ينبغى هذا هو اكبر مخرج للعنف والتخبط بأسم الفكره من رحم تلك الفكره

ده غير انه يقحمنا فى مشكله اخرى وهى عن اى اسلام نتحدث هل الاسلام الذى يروق للغرب وشركاء الوطن ذوى الاديان الاخرى ام الاسلام الذى يريد ان يطرحه اصحابه ومعتنقيه كفكره ودين بالطريقه اتى ترضيهم وفى نفس الوقت ترضى غيرهم 

انا اعتقد ان محاوله حل مشكله بطريقه غير صحيحه قد يجلب مشكله اكبر وارى ايضا ان الاسلام كفكره اجتماعيه لم يأخذ حقه فى العصر الحديث الى الان فى مصر ومحاولة كبت الفكره مسبقا ومحاربتهاهى ما ستجلب البلاء . 

تخيلى لو ان عندك فى البيت طفل يحاو دائما التعبير عن نفسه بطريقته يريد ان يريكى دائما اسلوبه الخاص وظللتى طول الوقت تمنعيه من حريته وخصوصيته تمنعيه من ان يكون يعبر عن نفسه بكافة السائل وبشتى الطرق ماذا عساه ان يثمر فيما بعد .. اعتقد سيصاب بالفصام فى الشخصيه وسينقلب عليكى فيما بعد بعدوانيه .. ولكن اذا تركتى له حريته منذ البدايه ولكن مع ترك ملاحظاتك اعتقد حينها سيكون طفل سوى يشد على يديكى وتشدى على يديه ... هذا رأيي ببساطه . 

ولكى منى زهره           :16_14_24:


----------



## Desert Rose (30 مارس 2011)

*اهلا وسهلا ,اهلا وسهلا بالاجرام والارهاب والتطرف 
بكرة نصحى نلاقى مصر افغانستان ومش بعيد يجى يحكمنا طالبان كمان ويلبسوا النساء الشادور ونشوف قطع الرؤوس فى المسيحين 
هههههههههه زى مايكونوا كانوا مكبوتين وما صدقوا ينفجروا فى المسيحين 
طيب مش مكفيهم سنين الدم والقتل اللى احنا عشناها ؟ده دم ولادنا وشبابنا فى الكنائس لسه مبردش 
هى الناس ديه مش بتشبع دم ؟ بجد انا بسأل بجد مش بيشبعوا دم ؟
لك الله يامصر اخر ما كنت اتوقعه ان ده يحصل فى مصر 
لك الله يامصر 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> اخشى ان يكون المجرم اللى بتتكلمى عنه هو الاسلام نفسه
> فكلامك واضح يا اختى دونا بس عارفه ده هايقحمنا فى مشكله كبيره .. وهى ان كل واحد مربى دقنه عمل جريمه اصبح كل المللتحيين مجرمين او كل المسلمين كذلك بالرغم ان حليق اللحيه وجميع دول العالم التى تدين بغير الاسلام كل يوم بيعمل جرائم او فيها جرائم بس محدش قال ان منهج الحلقاء فاسد او الفكر المعتنق فيها فاسد او هو المشكله .. مش شرط الدين المغاير للدين الاسامى لأن هناك نقطه لازم لا نغفلها .
> 
> وهى ان الفكر الاسلامى هو مكان الفكر الشيوعى والعلمانى فى الدول الاسلاميه او انا اتحدث عن ما هو قادم .. فى مجموعه من الناس انتهجت اعلمانيه كفكر وكمنهج حياه ولكن هنا اتخذنا الدين كفكر ومنهج حياه ... انا ارى ان محاولة التضييق على فكره ما قبل ان تأخذ فرصتها وتشرح نفسها كما ينبغى هذا هو اكبر مخرج للعنف والتخبط بأسم الفكره من رحم تلك الفكره
> ...



ليه كده بس يا نصر مش اول مره نتكلم ونتحاور مع  بعض  احنا !!!:ranting:
*فين بس فهمت من كلامى انى بتكلم عن الاسلام !!
انا كتير اتكلمت معاك عن دور الازهر الغائب فى محاربة الفكر المتطرف واعتقد ان رأيى ده سمعته منى قبل حتى قيام الثوره 
هذا كان قصدى بالفكر المريض والمنتشر 
ولم اتهم مجرد لحيه بأنها اشاره لشخص متطرف  وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر اول امبارح كان فى شيخ ملتحى على احدى الفضائيات للاسف مش فاكره اسمه قال كلام راااااااااائع عن التعايش مع الاخر وعن الفكره الصحيحه فى عدم الخلط بين السياسه والدين ووووو الكثير من الافكار والاراء المريحه والمهدئه للنفوس وحقيقى اتمنى ان اتذكر اسمه لاشكره بالاسم 
اما عن قولك  ان الاسلام كفكره اجتماعيه لم يأخذ حقه فى العصر الحديث 
ليس الخلاف على ما تراه انت وكل المسلمين فى الفكره الاجتماعيه فى الاسلام
كل الفكره ببساطه رفضنا واعتقد انه من حقنا تطبيق هذه الافكار والاحكام والنظريات والشرائع على حياتنا كأقباط
الا تعتقد انه من ابسط حقوقنا ان تطبق شريعتنا علينا وان نكتفى بها ؟؟*


----------



## تونى 2010 (30 مارس 2011)

مصر اكبر من اى حد 
مسيحى +مسلم = شعب مصر
صدقونى مصر اكبر من اى حد . 
وبالنسبه للشتايم ارى انه كره الشعب لهولاء البلطجيه​


----------



## soso a (30 مارس 2011)

يسوع يحميك ويحفظك يا مصر 

شكرا على اول خبر كويس نسمعه 

مش انهم اتقبض عليهم بس 

لكن اكيد هما كده اتكشفوا باعمالهم 

على راى المثل اسمع كلامك اصدقك اشوف امورك استعجب​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 مارس 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> تخيلى لو ان عندك فى البيت طفل يحاو دائما التعبير عن نفسه بطريقته يريد ان يريكى دائما اسلوبه الخاص وظللتى طول الوقت تمنعيه من حريته وخصوصيته تمنعيه من ان يكون يعبر عن نفسه بكافة السائل وبشتى الطرق ماذا عساه ان يثمر فيما بعد .. اعتقد سيصاب بالفصام فى الشخصيه وسينقلب عليكى فيما بعد بعدوانيه .. ولكن اذا تركتى له حريته منذ البدايه ولكن مع ترك ملاحظاتك اعتقد حينها سيكون طفل سوى يشد على يديكى وتشدى على يديه ... هذا رأيي ببساطه .




* ب**عتذر عن التدخل فى النقاش
ولكن فقط حبيت أشيد بتلك الفقره من مشاركتك
لانك ببساطه لخصت حال الاقباط فيها *


----------



## نصر 29 (30 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * ب**عتذر عن التدخل فى النقاش
> ولكن فقط حبيت أشيد بتلك الفقره من مشاركتك
> لانك ببساطه لخصت حال الاقباط فيها *



اهلا بيك استاذ مينا 

هو المثال ينطبق على شرائح عديده فى المجتمع المصرى مش بس السلفيين لما انا ضربت المثل عليهم .. ولا المسيحيين لما طبقت انت المثال عيهم .

انا شخصيا اعتقد ان هناك الكثير من الاطراف فى الفتره المقبله سيكتمل نضجها وبالفعل فى تيارات بدأ يكون عنده شىء من النضج .. وانا شخصيا لا يقلقنى كثيرا بعض الحوادث التى تحدث الان ما دامت كل حادثه تدفع بأتجاه التقارب ويس التنافر والتباعد .

لان مصر منذ عشرات السنين وهى تدار بأسلوب شمولى مركزى بيروقراطى . 

وكان فى مشاكل للطرفين المسلمين والمسيحيين اذا كنا هانتكلم على الطرفين فى رأيي بدأ كثير من مشاكلهم تتلاشى . 

فى اعتقادى ان المسيحيين كانوا يعانون من عزله مجتمعيه رهيبه بسبب عوامل فرضتها عليهم الدوله وعوامل تتعلق بالمجتمع المسيحى من الداخل اعتقد بدأت تتلاشى والفتره المقبله فى اطار عشر سنوات او عشرين سنه قد ينتهى نهائى الحاجز النفسى بينهم وبين الاندماج الاجتماعى فى رأيي الشخصى . 

ومن اكبر المشاكل التى عانت منها التيارات الاسلاميه عموما فى الخمسين سنه الماضيه او ربما اكثر قيلا هو تسلل الفكره الاسلاميه الاتيه من وسط اسيا والتى اختلطت فيها الدوافع القبليه بالفكر الاسلامى والتى تجلت فى كتابات الشيخ المرحوم ابو الاعلى المودودى والتى جعلت بعض التيارات الاسلاميه فى داخل مصر على مدى الخمسين سنه الماضيه متخبطه وعليها صبغه العنف وما ساعد فى ايجاد الوسيط التى نمت فيه مثل هذه الافكار هو الدوله البوليسيه القمعيه ولكن اعتقد اننا اجتزنا تلك المراحل العصيبه .

ويظل امامنا نحن كجيل ان ننزل عن عنجهية الانا ويخرج كل منا القشه التى فى عينيه قبل ان يقول للاخر اخرج القشه التى فى عينيك .. فاعتقد ان الزمن حقاً قد تجاوز الان ان هؤلاء اللذين مازالوا يرددون عبارات الماضى .

انا قلتها سابقا على الاخوان المسلمين انهم اذا ظنوا انهم سيستمدون معظم شرعيتهم فى الفتره المقبله كقوه فاعله فى المجتمع كما كان فيما قبل الثوره من استعطاف الناس عندما يظلوا يقدمون انفسهم انهم جماعه مقهوره ومظلومه فسيتجاوزهم الزمن ويسقطون سياسيا واجتماعيا لان 90 فى المئه من الظلم الذى كانوا يتعرضون له قد ذهب ادراج الرياح مع النظام السابق فأما ان تعمل ويكون لك مشروع حقيقى قوى والا فما من احد سيعطيهم صوت واحد . 

واقولها ايضا بكل صدق على المسيحيين اذا ظن المسيحيون ان خدمة مصالحهم ستظل حكرا على خطاب الظلم والاضطهاد الذى يتعرضون له كما كان قبل الثوره فايضا سيتجاوزهم الزمن لان 90 فى المئه من الظلم الواقع عليهم ذهب ايضا مع النظام السابق .. وان كان هناك بعض الحوادث التى حدثت فى فترة ما بعد الثوره عكست احتقان طائفى فهذا طبيعى لأن ما زرعته النظم المتعاقبه على مدى اكثر من خمسين عام لن ينتهى فى شهر او شهرين او حتى عامين
فانا اعتقد ان المسيحيين ان لم يجدوا صيغه مغايره فى الفتره المقبله مقنعه تتبع وسائل مختلفه عن ما سبق فلن يلتفت اليهم احد وسيفقدون مصداقيتهم .. 

فى فتره من الفترات كان عندى هاجس وتخوف من خطورة الصدام العقائدى فى مصر وما الذى يمكن ان يخلفه من مشاكل حتى الكتابات الموجوده على الانترنت فى المنتديات وهذا المنتدى من ضمنهم .. ولكن هذه التخوفات بدأت تتلاشى من صدرى الان واعتقد ان الزمن ايضا بدأ يتجوازها . 

اتمنى ان يتعلم الجميع الان ان لا يغضب من موضوعية حديثى هذا اعلم ان الكثير مازال ينظر للاشياء بالنظره القديمه ولكنى اقدم له نصيحه .. ان الزمن تجاوز هذه النظره تماما 

نحن الان فى زمن الموضوعيه والذى لن يتحدث بموضوعيه لن يلتفت اليه احد ولن يثير فضولى للرد ايضا . واتمنى ان التوفيق للجميع مسلمين ومسيحيين


----------

